

An Exhaustive Study of Twitter Users Across the World - co_pl_te
http://www.beevolve.com/twitter-statistics/

======
coderjack
very well structured and detailed report...wiil be waiting for more from
beevolve..

------
jaghsi
Brilliant Report!!

